# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  A World In My Head!

## juroara

My first public dream journal! Maybe it'll force me to record daily  :Cheeky: *



March  28, 2010
*
Before Sleeping: I recalled the entire day backwards, my little Dream Yoga practice. I fell asleep faster recalling my day!

 *I Am Half Krakin!*
(say it out loud it's funny)

At first my dream starts  off very random. I'm playing a game in the hallway! I have a dual  perspective. On one hand I'm riding a black bird, the largest mount of  the entire game, larger than even the dragons! And on the other hand,  I'm just a kid holding this black bird toy, a very small and tiny thing,  running back and forth through the hallway. I give a friend of mine a  ride on my black bird mount! Well, more like my black bird swooped them  up from mid fall! They were terrified! But I told them there was nothing  to be afraid because this is the most awesome flying mount in this  game.

At some point I stop playing and enter a busy room. My dream is becoming  more stable and vivid. This room is large, with a several story tall  ceiling, giant windows, and an open round center with spiraling stairs  leading to the level below. It's definitely a public space, it was  crowded with people. 

I fly out the window and my dream is really morphing on me. I get the  impression this is the future, judging by the tall super 'futuristic'  buildings. Maybe even a space ship or two. I'm in an inner city  courtyard/park. The atmosphere is gloomy here, depressing really. I see two  guys speaking spanish and I tell them "I've been asleep since 2009! What  year is this and what's happened?" With thick heavy accents they tell  me it's been about a hundred years, and a lot has happened. 

I get a bad feeling. . . Something bad  happened to New York? I ask them  about it and they say "Sorry, New York is gone. A bomb one hundred  times-" And I finish their sentence "More powerful then hiroshima" There  is nothing left of New York! They tell me not to even bother going  there, unless I want to become a mutant! (that sounds fun actually)

More refugees pour into this mega city, some of them aren't human. I  don't think I'm human either! The sky is very gloomy. The aftershock of  another bomb maybe?

I think about going home, away from this depressing city. Suddenly I  find myself floating down the streets of an old city. Very old! The  buildings in comparison looked ancient! Which I liked actually. Grass  and wild flowers had overgrown the sidewalks. After each street name  were two letters, CO. I figured that the CO stood for Colorado. But this  Colorado was right next to the former New York state?

After flying through the city I fly through the countryside. I realized  this was my home! All the houses were gnome like, possibly cob homes,  with grass and wild plants growing all over their roofs. The grass was  so perfectly green, I knew this had to be my home! It was a little slice  of paradise in frightening future with war and suffering spreading. 



I  ran into a group of people who were just having a good time on the  streets. I don't know any of them, but they seem to know who I am. One girl rubs  my nose! What is she doing? But by rubbing my nose she made me realize  the bridge of my nose wasn't normal, it was more cat like. She asks me  if I'm half Krakin, and I say yes. Sure I am! I don't even know what  that is but I guess they are cat people. Another girl sees me, and I  guess she has a thing for nekos - she grabs me and hugs and squeezes me  real tight as if I were her pet! I purr anyways.

My dream slowly becomes nonsense with a game of animal paper dolls, and  an alien drawing I made that actually creeped me out......(why did I draw it??)

----------


## juroara

*March 29, 2010*

I feel asleep trying to recount my day backwards, I didn't even think I would because I was so awake and lucid remembering the first half of the day and then 'blip'. I'm asleep  ::?: 

*Nothing Special!*
The first dream had something to do with a garden. I only know because when I woke up I rolled over, grabbed my pen and I was about to write garden and other details on my little pad. But then I fell asleep and I was only dreaming that I was writing garden (oops!)

The next dream is a reoccurring theme, and I always forget to RC every time! I'm back in high school and they want me on the colorguard team. But at the same time I know I graduated, I know I'm college aged, and they still want me on a high school band marching! Must remember to RC next time.

----------


## juroara

*No Foolin Day 2010*

I roll over in bed and remember some random dream scene, and I tell myself 'just another uneventful dream night'. Wait a minute, not it wasn't? I remember something. I close my eyes and wait for the images to come back!

*An Insane Man Is Loose*
I'm in a stuffy little room, talking to some old guru. He has a long white beard and I think he smells funny, because I don't think he's showered in days. I don't remember our conversations, but I did ask him a few questions. . . .

I'm on the road, traveling with a group of people. We pass by a murder site by the university. She was just a young teenage girl, poor thing. You see, there's an insane man on the loose and he's murdering teenagers and college kids left and right for no other reason except that he can!

We hear a gun shot by one of the main university buildings! Yet I still see two students walk undisturbed to class. "What's wrong with them?" I said "Didn't they hear the gun shot?" My friend says "They did. Can't you see how scared they are?". I guess they did look scared. They kept to themselves and stared at the floor as they walked silently to their classrooms. The university was very very lonely. It looks like a good 90%  of the students decided it was too dangerous to come now that some psychopath is here.

It turns out me and my friends are a secret police force, each with unique abilities! I transform into a black panther anthro. We chase down the murderer through the long corridors. I don't remember much of this chase scene, but it was nice for one to not be the person on the run! We lose him in large auditorium like building. We quickly separate to cover all the exits and windows. "There he is!" He was trying to sneak out! He's on a ledge too far for my pantherness to jump. So I grow wings instead and take on a gargoyle form (like Demona).

I fly towards him and land on the ledge he's on. He's a black shadowy like figure, with no face, except for a wide white smile. He's dancing to the rhythm of his own music and he screams "I AM A GOD!". I bite him and rip a chunk off of his arm, and spit the chunk over the ledge. He's like car tire rubber, there was no blood. "A god? Well I just bit you!". He doesn't even seem upset that I bit him. He doesn't even try to hurt me._ He just continues laughing._ My friends quickly come to my side and since they were big guys, they restrain him and carry him outside. He's still laughing as they drag him away.

I took a while longer to meet my friends outside. When I do go outside, I see the psychopath is being hung upside down with two strange men laughing up a storm. I didn't see my friends anywhere! I didn't know who these two guys were, but I didn't trust them. Either they were tormenting the psychopath, which in the name of justice, I couldn't standby. Or, they are only pretending to keep the psychopath captive and are laughing because they intend to release him and watch him murder again.

Whatever, I POUNCE THEM! They scream! They're just puny humans compared to me. I grab the psychopath and find my friends around the corner. They ask me "What happened? We left him with with two police men from the office." "Oh, is that who they were?"  Hmm...now that I thought about it I did recognize them from the police office. They don't seem like good cops anyways!

What should we do with him? As we hold him down, terrified students nearby scream and run away. We put him in a giant water tank. The water is freezing. After a while I noticed he went completely limp! I touch his face, he's ice! Our job wasn't to torture him slowly to death. "He's going to die! We have to take him out."

"Shit. Okay fine. I'll call the general." My friend gets on a cell phone and calls the general and tells him to bring an ambulance and something to warm him up. The general seems confused but then obliges. We take him out of the freezing water. His legs are limp, so we have to help him stand. The ambulance is waiting for us in parking lot, and if you know your MEGA UNIVERSITIES, that's like MILES away. "LET'S GO!" We start to run towards the ambulance. But our running only excited the psychopath, he was warming up. He's got the metabolism of a cold blooded lizard.

"STOP!" I yelled "At this rate he'll gain back his full powers again."

Annoyed my friend calls the general again and ask him to bring fire extinguishers. The general is even more confused! Are we trying to warm him up or keep him cold? _"BOTH!"_

He was too warm for us to control. He breaks free from my friends grip. We chase him again, but this time he's found an axe! He holds the axe high and threatens to smash my friends skull open if we come any closer. I didn't want to see anyone get hurt so I yell "Stop! _Please_ stop!". He looks at me..........and he drops the axe. 

The general and the rest of the police department come onto the scene, and they take him away, handcuffs and all. The general decided it was best to keep him in a large cool water tank to keep his metabolism slow. I wasn't happy though. I felt this man was really insane, suffering mentally, and that our justice system just didn't know what to do with these kinds of people except lock them away. Only fueling their insanity. I didn't warn the general, but I was certain that one day he'd break free from his watery cage. I woke up after that.

Do you think this dream segment has anything to do with the old smelly guru?  :smiley: 


I had a second dream, but I gotta get ready for work now.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Very interesting! I don't know what the connection is to the guru. Or if there is one. Did the guru say anything or do anything? What did he smell like? Like BO? Oh yeah, you don't remember your conversation. I wonder what God this guy thinks he is? I wonder about this psychopath.

----------


## juroara

> Very interesting! I don't know what the connection is to the guru. Or if there is one. Did the guru say anything or do anything? What did he smell like? Like BO? Oh yeah, you don't remember your conversation. I wonder what God this guy thinks he is? I wonder about this psychopath.




I have no idea  ::shock::  I just know about two weeks ago I had a dream I went to a lucid dreaming class. And the events that happened in the classroom seemed to bleed over into the next dream. So I just guessed, well if this guru was telling me something, then it some how created the next dream.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

AH! Lucid dreaming class. I've been there! Smelly gurus! Sounds like a good name for a song.

----------


## Darkmatters

Too bad you weren't lucid... you could have told the psycho you love him! I wonder what that would have done? 

No idea on the guru dude. 

But it's cool that you transform into a panther-thing!

----------


## juroara

> Too bad you weren't lucid... you could have told the psycho you love him! I wonder what that would have done?



Yeah! Usually when I'm lucid and I do this, I also thank the DC for their presence and tell them they are free to go. So this psycho would just disappear and not bother me again later on in the dream (otherwise they do pop up again later and harass me!). I was so close to lucid too, I just need to fly a bit more really to figure it out  ::?: 

This was my other dream from the 1st


*Falling Spaceship*
I'm on a large public transportation thing, I'm not sure what it is, a bus, an airplane. An announcement over head asks everyone to remain calm. There's an epidemic spreading! And with a closed air system, everyone is bound to get infected. They're calling it the zombie flu. It doesn't literally turn you into a zombie, but you might as well be one.

I didn't want to get sick, so I find a way out of the chamber. This place has lots of little rooms and hallways that reminds me of a submarine. I find my family and they tell me we have to be careful. Everyone in this room is very tense. They tell me aliens are running around! Xenomorphs! I can hear them running around above us in the vents, waiting for the right moment to attack. Our little group never stayed still. No one traveled alone. There were even two female guards by the female restroom to protect you. Walking back into a hallway was a two person job, you had to look both ways!

I was trying to find someone, but I don't remember who, when I wandered upstairs. I enter a room with large windows! It's the first room with any windows. Its vivid and lucid looking out the windows, I almost wanted to fly right through them, but I didn't follow on that instinct. Outside the windows you could see that we were flying over a city. Problem was, this giant spaceship we were on was swerving left and right and left and right! The horizon line never stayed still. I couldn't walk straight anymore and I started to feel nauseous looking out the windows! No wonder everyone is getting sick, it's just a bad case of motion sickness.

I think the aliens killed our pilot. . .  Are we about to crash? 

I woke up after that. Why didn't I fly!!  :Oh noes: 


*April 2, 2010*

I was going to recall my day backwards, and then focus on my heart chakra. Instead my mind went completely random the moment it touched my pillow and I just fell asleep. Wow! It makes a huge difference if you fall asleep the wrong way. I know I had dreams but my recall pretty much _died_. Instead I woke up around 7am a little frustrated that I just ruined a good opportunity to be lucid, since I didn't have to wake up early. The only thing I remembered was 'gold'. I'm not sure what kind of gold, gold coins, gold dust, gold jewelry, gold paint, something gold colored? I went back to sleep with the intention to be lucid.

Instead I dreamed of high school! I always forget to RC when I have these dreams. It's hard because I can't RC it in real life, I'm not in high school anymore. Instead in the dream I gave myself a million and one logical reasons why I should be here. None of them were very logical though.  ::?: 

Hmm...maybe I should write affirmations if I dream of high school I will RC?

----------


## nina

I never get lucid during those high school dreams either, it's so frustrating! I can't figure out why.  :tongue2:

----------


## Hukif

woot I'm glad you started a public DJ! Always thought you would have epic dreams, and I was right, cool dreams indeed.

And I would make a MILD that whenever you are in a school, you will become lucid.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Xenomorphs! 
Aaaah!!!!

----------


## juroara

> woot I'm glad you started a public DJ! Always thought you would have epic dreams, and I was right, cool dreams indeed.



Thanks! But I didn't have any cool dreams last night  ::?: . I woke up upset that my recall died again. So I tried to VILD in the early morning. I was having trouble imagining anything. But then suddenly, I was flying sideways by an old country road! It was like I was in a car, on the passenger side, looking out the window. Who's driving me? I don't know. I couldn't see the car actually, but it felt like I was in one. I was flying/being-driven very fast, maybe at least 50 mph! The VILD was very stable and fast! 

The road was very long and STRAIGHT. 

Sure the houses and little farms were all nice to look. But I was screaming in my head "Turn! Curve!". This straight road is making me bored. The VILD took a long time to listen to me. Eventually the straight country road started to wind and twist and turn. I was finally able to turn my head forward. I'm flying through a woodlood area. Everything went black and I don't remember after that.

Oh well, it was still a nice VILD!

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

The straight and narrow path.

----------


## Darkmatters

As opposed to the long and winding road.

----------


## Hukif

Eh, what are you talking about? A vivid VILD is still cool! Not filled with action but yeah, sometimes its nice to have some calmness, right?

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

> Before Sleeping: I recalled the entire day backwards, my little Dream Yoga practice. I fell asleep faster recalling my day!



How detailed do you get? How many little things do you remember? The more detailed I get the faster I fall asleep!

----------


## juroara

> How detailed do you get? How many little things do you remember? The more detailed I get the faster I fall asleep!




lol...detailed enough I fall asleep before I even reach mid-day. And I usually take up to an hour to fall asleep, so this activity really makes me fall asleep much faster. But I dream better when I recall all the way back to morning! So I might sit up when I do this tonight so I don't fall asleep half way.

Last night I made a firm affirmation that I would remember every dream and wake up after each one to recall them. That part some what worked! I also told myself I would become lucid. That part didn't work as well. Though in each dream I questioned if it was a dream or not. I just didn't carry through the reality checking enough  ::?: 


*Dreams That Fool Me*
4/5/10

I wake up! I remember my first dream of the night. But by the time I grab my pen, roll over to jot down on my pad - I don't understand it. My logical mind didn't understand the dream and I could see the memory of it just fading. I close my eyes and struggle to retain the memory in some way I can understand it. I quickly write with my eyes closed "Know landscape is weird?". I vaguely remember talking to someone about a landscape. This person pointed out to me that this landscape is weird. This person seemed to understand that this was a dream!

In the next dream....I was at school again. This time I had worked hours on a lengthy project. My teacher sneers at it, muttered something disrespectful and walked away. I felt deflated! I could never please this teacher  :Sad: . As the class starts to critique I'm lost thinking in my head "What if this was all a dream?". I put my hand on the wall, and I pressed up against it just to feel how solid it was. And I kept sighing, "If only it was a dream! That would be so sweet. I hate this class!"  I shake my head instead and tell myself, I'm only wishing that it is a dream. I woke up shortly after deciding it was all real.

You bet I woke up annoyed. Idiot, try to walk through the wall!  ::shakehead2:: 

I had another dream that also fooled me. As I walked home I magically had two Kitties! Kitty number one runs indoors, but Kitty number two is running around outside. I try to chase her down to bring her inside where it's nice and safe, but I lose her. Oh well, I least I still have Kitty number one. It goes completely over my head that there should only be..ONE Kitty.

Something is very strange. I can't quite put my finger on it, but I know something is very strange. I question if I am dreaming. I turn on the light switch. At first it did nothing. Then after a long time, the light finally turned on. I knew that switches worked strange in dreams, but I told myself this is normal because we've got some bad electrical wiring that really does cause a delay. This is a difficult reality check for me. (In the _waking_ I have to try several times to turn on the bathroom light.)

I go to my room, but I feel even weirder in here. Claustrophobic! I also have trouble seeing, it's so foggy in my room. I feel really uncomfortable and go back to the living room. I tell myself I'm just being paranoid since I'm home alone.

I'm writing in my journal, and again I question if this is a dream, because something feels wrong. I recheck what I wrote, but it's perfectly normal. I can read it just fine and I can reread it again! I tell myself, if this really was a dream it wouldn't be possible. Writing is weird in dreams right? But I kept holding the pen in my hand and examining it, something was odd but I couldn't figure out why.

Mom comes home and tells me she saw Kitty outside. But it goes over my head. Instead I start complaining that I can't see in my room. She checks out my room and confirms she can't get the lights to work at all. She described my room as being 'foggy'. To hear someone else call my room foggy, something in my silly head starts to click! _I must be dreaming!_

Just as I become lucid I wake up. I'm disorientated, I don't recognize this room at all. _Where am I?_ I try to recall if I'm spending the night some where, but I don't remember visiting anyone last night. My gay uncle comes in the room and I become fixated on his bright green fingernails! It's the color I've been trying to become in my dreams. I wake up shortly after, annoyed the FA fooled me. But remembering something is better than remembering nothing. I'm writing this down to keep my recall!
*
Tonight, I'll be a bright leafy green!*  ::D:

----------


## nina

lol I love that you want to be leafy green...that's so cute  ::chuckle:: 

Hope to see you on the island.  :smiley:

----------


## juroara

> lol I love that you want to be leafy green...that's so cute 
> 
> Hope to see you on the island.




Okay, but you might have to look extra hard, I might blend in with the surroundings  ::sunflower::

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Do you have a kitty in Waking Life?
The fogginess of your room is not dissimilar to the fogginess of your lucidity, no?
These kinds of dreams, although frustrating, are very good signs.
I didn't remember any dreams last night. I slept too hard
because I was up too late from celebrating Easter.
Does everyone have a gay uncle?
I do also.

----------


## juroara

> Do you have a kitty in Waking Life?
> The fogginess of your room is not dissimilar to the fogginess of your lucidity, no?
> These kinds of dreams, although frustrating, are very good signs.
> I didn't remember any dreams last night. I slept too hard
> because I was up too late from celebrating Easter.
> Does everyone have a gay uncle?
> I do also.




Yes, I have a Kitty!  ::teeth:: 




I didn't know what the fogginess in my room could mean, thanks for that interpretation. And yes, a gay uncle is just a family standard!

I mostly had random dreams this morning  ::?: . It's the earlier dream of the night I can't remember these days, and it's the one I'm trying to remember the most. All I remember was that I woke up concerned over these talking animals that were in some sort of trouble. But by the time I grabbed my pen to write down the dream, I didn't remember who these talking animals were or what the problem was! Oh well, I'll keep working on my MILD to remember reach dream and wake after each one.

----------


## Hukif

Awwww, cute kitty is cute!
And maybe the talking animals dream was a continuation of the other dream, the one with the extra kitty?
Also, weird that you woke up every time you were about/became lucid, that is one of those annoying things that always happens!

----------


## juroara

> Awwww, cute kitty is cute!
> And maybe the talking animals dream was a continuation of the other dream, the one with the extra kitty?
> Also, weird that you woke up every time you were about/became lucid, that is one of those annoying things that always happens!




Yes  ::?:  This is a recent problem though. My lucids used to be pretty stable and long. I'm trying to get back to that point. It's like learning to lucid dream all over again!

Lol..I just realized your avatar is a kitty, is that your kitty?

----------


## Hukif

Not my kitty, but it visited daily to try and eat the small duck on the picture, obviously, the duck won all of the fights and the cat just stopped coming at some point lol

----------


## juroara

Ha! Cat has no instincts! My Kitty is a TIGER. . . . . .Well she beat up a chihuahua once. Poor little chihuahua just wanted to be her friend.  ::?: 

I was thinking of sharing this dream in the Dream Gallery, but for now I'm just posting it here. It was locked away in my private dream journal. Have you seen the Dream Pipes?  :Shades wink: 




*March  20, 2010*

*The Dream Pipes
*(have you seen them?)

I don't remember the beginning of  the dream. Only that eventually I walked into a room that looked like a  forest. But after looking at this room some more, I realize it's fake and the walls are just painted to look like a sky. One of the walls was like a garage door. It opens up  revealing this huge factory complex on the other side. A black man  in a bright blue jumper was busy tinkering away with machinery on the other  side. The door was closing, but I could see beyond the factory was a  rich green forest! With REAL sunlight.

"Wait! I just want to cross through!"

He has a real happy voice and says "Okay! You can go through. Watch  your step" 

The place was cluttered with, I dunno, things, industrial things. If I knew anything about mechanics I could probably tell you what they were. Just imagine a giant airplane threw up all over the place. In fact, this place was more like a hanger. I'm outside! I can  see the rich green forest just beyond this vast courtyard. . but then. . .the scene quickly morphs as I take a step closer. The forest was just an illusion to allure me to what this place really was, the Dream Pipes!

The Dream Pipes is this huge steel construction floating in space.  Giant massive pipes, interconnected, and then funneling out in all  directions towards the infinite horizon. I was facing the entrance way, gaping holes sitting along each other in a neat row on the courtyard. It  was as busy as an airport. And like an airport a bus load of people would walk in and off the dream pipes. They all seemed to know where and what they were doing. I was the only tard who looked lost. Honestly, I was just taken back by the scene and the scale and scope of these Dream Pipes!

I was still several yards away from entering any of these steel tunnels  leading off into space. Above each one was a digital sign signifying its  destination. I tried to carefully read them, to make sure I would go to  the right place. But reading was hard in the dream. That or the symbols were just alien to me.

I get a flashback of the _last time_ I tried to ride the Dream Pipes. It  didn't go well! First, you have to select your pipe wisely. There was no  turning back, and if you choose the wrong destination, well its the  same as getting on the wrong airplane, you're in it for the long ride.  But after you choose a pipe, I just remember you are taken to a long  glass corridor floating up in the sky. This was like a security check  point where they examined you. I just remember I didn't like it, and  found the whole process annoying, time consuming and confusing. I remember last time the employees were so useless they didn't even set me  up with the right Dream Pipe and I was stuck in limbo.

And then, there is one Dream Pipe I am terrified of the most. You can  think of this Dream Pipe as taking you into the astral. But you've got  to fly on your own wings. What the pipe does is shoot you out into empty space  towards your destination. There is no actual pipe to guide you. If  you don't start flying on the path it sets you on, you can just fall  into the dark abyss these Dream Pipes seemed to emerge from. Not to  mention you have to fly at the same speed it spits you out in because  that destination door isn't staying open forever! So if you can't fly as  a speeding bullet, you aren't ready, turn back. 

There was just something indescribable about these Dream Pipes, I felt  like, they really do connect all dream worlds. At the time that  frightened me! 

When I woke up I didn't remember these Dream Pipes at all!! As far a I am  concerned, this is the _first time_ I've ever seen them! But in the dream I  'remembered' them. Oh and, riding the Dream Pipes is a total  psychedelic vortex trip!................_ZOOOOOOM!!


_There is a Dream Pipe connecting our heads, did you know?  :Shades wink:

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

I have seen tunnels, wormholes with all possible worlds and people's heads through little portals along the walls. And you could make new tunnels just by exploring. I have seen into other people's worlds but kept exploring and creating tunnels. The matrix all these tunnels were in was kind of a matrix of unexplored consciousness in the form of colored protomatter. It is hard to explain. Kind of like a termite eating tunnels through wood but the wood is 5th dimensional light?
The thing I remember was this: that the more you explore the more you forget who you really are as you get lost in descending levels of identification with form. By turning around and retracing your steps through the maze you created that lead to this incarnation and where you are now you come to the beginning of your first descent into this maze, when it was just a curious whim (I wonder what that is like down there?). And then you remember the whole thing.
Probably not the same thing you are describing, but it reminded me of it. So were these pipes like plumbing or were they a vehicle? I think that you mean that you got shot _through_ a pipe, right?
I would love to explore these pipes connecting our heads.

----------


## Darkmatters

Wow... that's AWESOME!!!  The Dream Pipes... I gotta look for them! 

Actually this just reminded me of a dream from many years ago about a system of brick tunnels... I'm gonna write it up tonight.

----------


## juroara

> I have seen tunnels, wormholes with all possible worlds and people's heads through little portals along the walls. And you could make new tunnels just by exploring. I have seen into other people's worlds but kept exploring and creating tunnels. The matrix all these tunnels were in was kind of a matrix of unexplored consciousness in the form of colored protomatter. It is hard to explain. Kind of like a termite eating tunnels through wood but the wood is 5th dimensional light?
> The thing I remember was this: that the more you explore the more you forget who you really are as you get lost in descending levels of identification with form. By turning around and retracing your steps through the maze you created that lead to this incarnation and where you are now you come to the beginning of your first descent into this maze, when it was just a curious whim (I wonder what that is like down there?). And then you remember the whole thing.



Very interesting! Tunnels and pathways have always been a strong symbol in my dreams. Though your experience sounds like something different.





> Probably not the same thing you are describing, but it reminded me of it. So were these pipes like plumbing or were they a vehicle?




I don't know, it was big and metal! I'll draw it some day. But once you were in the pipe, it wasn't a pipe. It was a vortex/wormhole!






> Wow... that's AWESOME!!!  The Dream Pipes... I gotta look for them! 
> 
> Actually this just reminded me of a dream from many years ago about a  system of brick tunnels... I'm gonna write it up tonight.



Yeah! Tunnels show up a lot in my dreams.

----------


## Hukif

Oh, AMAZING! I wonder though, maybe it was a childhood dream you forgot? Also, vortex, how does the vortex look?

----------


## juroara

> Oh, AMAZING! I wonder though, maybe it was a childhood dream you forgot? Also, vortex, how does the vortex look?



I have so many in-dream-only memories. Is a dream you only remember in dreams or something your mind just randomly made up? I guess we'll never know! SG1 vortex like?


Last night was my moon-night. I always have weird dreams on my moon-night.



April 7, 2010

*Auric Reading and Vampires*

(Note: In waking life my older sister once upon a time had a boyfriend. Long story short, she married his best friend instead. But everything is okay, because he still showed up to the wedding as the best man. Now the vampires in my dream are nothing like them, except for the relationships between each other)

I'm in a stuffy room with a bunch of older middle aged people. A lady asks me "How old are you sweetie?" I tell her "Oh, I'm 25." She responds "Why you don't look a day older 15!" Then my dad from halfway across the room blurts out "That's my daughter!". Uh, well this is weird. So I leave the room.

I'm in a University/Apartment Complex/I'm not sure. I grab my art project and tell my sisters that I'm heading home. To leave, you have to climb a staircase before you can exit the front door. The staircase makes a few sharp turns, so even though it's rectangular, it makes a spiral pattern. And when I say climb, I mean you literally  have to _climb_ the first few steps. I'm standing on top of the staircase looking at all the confused college guys below me. They can't figure out how to get their foot on the first step. So I yell at them "You have to climb it!". They look at me bewildered and shake their heads in frustration that they still can't figure it out. Are they drunk? Oh well.

I'm walking outside and even though it's dark, I can still make out my car from the back of the parking lot. Wait a minute, my cars trunk is open? A small female runs from the back of my car carrying a large bag! "A thief? Someone is stealing from my car!" My sister who was right behind me, tries to stop me, but I run after the thief. She's wicked fast! She runs into the shadows and I lose her. My sister tells me that thief is the Urban Pirate. No one can catch her! That only made me even more upset, she stole my things!

We go back inside, I don't remember why. A huge drama plays out but I don't remember all of the details. My sister dumped her boyfriend. It turned out, he was a vampire! He killed, ate and turned students into mindless zombies. When my sister decided that his best friend would make a better boyfriend, out of spite, he transforms his best friend into a vampire too. A kind of, well if I can't have her, no one can!

I didn't like her first boyfriend, for obvious reasons. He was psychotic! The only times you saw him was when he was laughing and screeching flying down the hallway chasing his next victim. He was a loud, blood-sucking, obnoxious ginger head vampire. But my sisters new vampiric boyfriend, was a whole different story. Dark hair, dark eyes. The quiet type. Didn't smile. Didn't laugh. I didn't trust him.

He knew I didn't trust him. He knew I didn't like him around my sister,  he's a vampire after all! To win my trust, he gives me a present. It's an *auric* reader. The strange device floats above my palm and spins like a compass trying to find north. Then it glows! It shows me the colors of people's auras. And it reveals any hidden energy. 

The *auric* reader was showing me something strange. A green toxic energy, an almost putrid green was floating just in front of me. I look around to see who this toxic energy belonged to, but there was nobody there. It's some sort of demon! The green energy swells and then enters the dark haired vampire. Well if he wasn't bad before, he is now!

I grab my sister's arm and we quickly run away. Now there are two insane vampires on the loose. We hide in the restroom. It wasn't a smart idea, it was just the first thing that popped in my head. My sister gets sick and nearly throws up on me. I'm vomit-phobic so I'm prettying much screaming "OH MY GOD!"  :Oh noes: She apologizes but she's looking sicker by the second, like she could die from this. Wait, don't you have to die before you can become a vampire? Oh no! Did he bite my sister?

My sister tells me we can hide in this bathroom cabinet. 1) I'm thinking, you'll throw up on me for sure 2) He's a vampire, he'll sniff us out. "No! We can't hide here!". I get a sense my sisters new boyfriend is already at the door. He's wriggling the door handle telling me to let him in! He tells me an elaborate story how he fought the demon, and a dozen zombies too. He also tells me what a good vampire he is, he hasn't killed anyone, unlike his insane best friend. But I don't believe him, what should I do? Then I remember my *auric* reader.

I let it float above my palm again. It reads through the door and shows me his aura, it's the deepest indigo I've ever seen. Well no human is this dark, but it's not toxic, or putrid - just really really deep. So I decided this was an okay color. I open the door and he helps my sick sister out. 

The ginger vampire turned the entire school into mindless zombies! Together we gather the remaining members of my family trapped in this huge place. I use my *auric* reader to watch out for any unwanted energy. That firey red must be the ginger vampire, let's go another way.

Now that my whole family is gathered, I find a way out for us. We just need to help my sister down these steps, and the fresh air will heal her. She only needs to leave the building to stay human! But her boyfriend started to distract my sister from leaving the building. I get angry and yell at him "I'm not going to let my sister be like _you_!". He looks hurt! But then he lowers his head and lets me take my sister out the building.

The cool night air heals my sister. I become slightly lucid and think "I want a happy dream ending so I don't wake stressed!" And then, we found the ginger vampire and the urban pirate had fallen deeply in love. Now the two of them were laughing mad together. A dangerous a couple, but at least their happy! The urban pirate starts to dance like a drunken wench, my mom starts to cheer and clap her on!

I think I'm waking up. I want to remember the dream so I start to recall it. But in reality I'm still dreaming, so I just replay the dream again.

This time as I replay the dream I'm a half mutated freak, complete with a tail. I met a boy. He was a born with a tail. Everyone made fun of him and his whole life he hid his tail in shame. Until he met me. We held hands as we safely herded my family out of the toxic building, tails wagging and all  ::D:  

And then I woke up

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Awww! I am glad it has a happy ending! I hear there is a bounty out for the infamous Urban Pirate! lol. And ginger haired vampires? Who would've thought?
This was a good read. Thank you!

----------


## Darkmatters

I believe dreams consist partly of ideas, thoughts and memories - that's why no movie can ever really capture the experience of dreaming - because movies are only sight and sound. 

In dreams you often have memories or ideas... you know "I have to find my friend before the sun goes down". Or "I've seen those Dream Pipes somewhere before" (hey, I just realized - Dream Pipes sounds like Drain Pipes! cool! Yeah, I'm a little slow on the uptake... ). So I think we often have totally artificial dream memories and dream deja-vu, which is created spontaneously for the situation. 

... What are your moon nights?

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

> ... What are your moon nights?



i am thinking it has something to do with a cycle that happens monthly, a female thing, perhaps?  :Shades wink:

----------


## Darkmatters

Ok, I DID already say "I'm a little slow on the uptake"!!   ::doh:: 

I was thinking it was something totally different.

----------


## juroara

*April 10, 2010*

No lucids, oh well. I feel asleep more focused on just remembering my dreams anyways.

*Mutant Rats*
The rats have mutated into something more like grimlims. I'm in an old house, trapped with several other families. It's very dark, maybe the mutant rats ate/cut through our power supply? Me and my sister barricade ourselves in a bedroom. The hallway is long and big, the living room is huge, and the kitchen has two entrances. Meaning, the rats could be coming at you from anywhere!

I don't know why, but mom insisted in staying in the living room! And my other sister was just loafing around in the bathroom, with the door open. We kept trying to tell them it wasn't safe! But they wouldn't listen, even though the rats had already attacked several people.

Now, the rats, they did _eat_ people. But the real problem was they _couldn't_ kill you instantly! The mutant rats were hunting as a pack, and it takes about 20 of them to take down a human. And it's a slow painful process filled with lots of bites  :Cheeky: . The other problem was it only took _one bite_ from a rat for you to get some nasty plague.

Me and my sister liked holding up in the bedroom, because we could see the corners of the room easier. I watch desperate people trying to escape the property from the window. But there were more mutant rats running outside than in! I couldn't see the rats from the window, only the people screaming as something hidden from my view snatches them by their feet, and drags them away. There was also a large wall about ten feet high surrounding the entire property. I realized past this wall was freedom! I almost became lucid as I thought about jumping out the window. 

_But my sister stops me_, telling me there's no way we can make it to the wall without the rats attacking us. And even if we did make it too the wall, then what? Do you know how to scale a ten foot brick wall?

Suddenly a mutant rat jumps at me! I instinctively grab this piece of wood next to me, I think it was supposed to be a ruler, but it's all broken. Even though I'm terrified, without thinking, I kill the mutant rat. The wooden ruler is sticking out of it's throat. My sister changes her mind. If _I_ can kill a mutant rat, then these rats aren't so tough. We need to somehow sneak past the kitchen to get to the front door. The kitchen is the most dangerous, because obviously, rats like kitchens.

We decide that on our way through the kitchen we can pick up some knives, in case we have to fight out way through before reaching the brick wall.

My dream fades away into a new one

*Dubai?
*I'm flying over a city. But even though I'm flying over a city, it feels more like a 3rd perspective dream where I'm observing the dream rather than taking part of it. As I fly over the city, I compare it to the others next to it. In comparison, this city is disgusting! There isn't a single tree or anything green growing. Concrete, asphalt, steel, pavement, large boring colorless buildings. You could say this city feels cold and uninviting. But it wasn't just cold, it was _boiling hot_. The streets were sizzling underneath the blazing sun, like a Walmart parking lot.

Further north in the city lived the richest man, you might as well call his private house a PALACE. Mansion does it no justice, this place was HUGE. It was nice architecture, I'll give him that. But he only had three small children living with him, why does this place need to be so big? He had a pool. 

I wouldn't describe it was a pool though, at 25ft deep, 50ft wide, and wrapping around the entire estates, it was a lake. It even had waves. The pool, in a venice style, was right up against the palace. Dragon water fountain spouts jut out from the palace's walls pouring into the pool. When I looked closer, the dragon spout itself was water! A magical enchantment? The pool was both beautiful and hideous. Hideous when you realized that all of this water, in this asphalt desert, was chlorinated and undrinkable to any living thing.

My dream fades away and I have a new one, which starts in a small pool

*Slooow Magic
*The kids playing in the pool were young witches and wizards, all about the age of 12 (when kids are most viscous!). Some of them had no magic of their own, others were naturally gifted. One young girl not only self-proclaims to be the most powerful young witch of all, she also self-proclaims to be the most popular girl at school. Though, I'm not sure if everyone being afraid of you is popularity  ::D: . There was no doubt however that she was powerful. Her powers were INSTANT. She didn't have to chant. She didn't have to cast spells or use a wand. They were like the crack of lightning, when she willed them, they happened!

She bullies another girl in her class, who looks a lot like Hermione from HP, except her hair is green. My young green-haired witch, got tired of being made fun of, and grabs her young male friend, and the two of them storm out of the pool party. The two of them have a crazy adventure (that I don't remember) in an old english city. Even though they kept running into trouble, their trouble would always transform into good fortune! 

My green witch kept getting water dumped on her head! Maybe from someone dumping from a window, a car splashing, or what. But it just kept randomly happening. Like, water being dumped on her magically just because she opened a door. She gets annoyed and snaps at her friend "Stop tossing water at me!" He responds meekly "It wasn't me! I swear, I didn't do it! That door did it!"

It seems kind of silly to think that a door would splash water on you just because you were opening it. She looks at the door and there's a note attached. It reads something like "It's time to dip in the water and get wet! Sloooow Magic is the strongest!"

My green haired witch smiles slyly as she holds the paper. She understands now why she was born with green hair, she's a_ nature_ witch. The power of nature incarnate. She may not have flashy dazzling powers like the dark haired freak (the popular girl). But her slooow magic is strong. Like taking a slow deep breath - good fortune comes her way. My green witch sets off to find a lake to take a dip in - which I felt was some sort of rite of passage for her.

My dream becomes some random nonsense dream about dogs who can't swim in pools, and then I wake up  :Cheeky: 







> "I'm a little slow on the uptake"!!




 ::upsidedown::

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

A lot of water! I like this green-haired witch. I would like to see a picture of her. She reminds me of you. Reading these dreams was like watching a movie! Very nice.





> "It's time to dip in the water and get wet! Sloooow Magic is the strongest!"



This seems important. 

Sloooow Magic! This reminds me of when the sea turtle told me "Anything is possible with Turtle Magic." I didn't know what he meant. Maybe this is what he meant! Not that sea turtles are slow, well on land they are.  :smiley:

----------


## juroara

> A lot of water! I like this green-haired witch. I would like to see a picture of her. She reminds me of you. Reading these dreams was like watching a movie! Very nice.



Lol...it was movie like! It's not often I'm just an observer. And the color green showed up again in my dreams.





> This seems important.



I remember when she read the note I was thinking "Oh oh oh! What does it mean!". I also like how the dream ends before I get to see her water initiation, a sort of 'take a hint'.





> Sloooow Magic! This reminds me of when the sea turtle told me "Anything is possible with Turtle Magic." I didn't know what he meant. Maybe this is what he meant! Not that sea turtles are slow, well on land they are.



I'm not even sure what slow magic is! What's slooow magic? What is it, I wanna know, is it dreaming?  ::D:

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

> I'm not even sure what slow magic is! What's slooow magic? What is it, I wanna know, is it dreaming?



It means this _to me_: patience, trust in that it is working. Not trying to be first in everything, not competing. Humbleness. Confidence. The tortoise as opposed to the hare. When the river is near the ocean it is wide, deep, and slow, but powerful. It is not in a hurry to get to the ocean. It is relaxed. It knows that it is close.

----------


## Darkmatters

Cool dreams!! The dark-haired witch makes me think of Lucy Van Pelt

----------


## juroara

> It means this _to me_: patience, trust in that it is working. Not trying to be first in everything, not competing. Humbleness. Confidence. The tortoise as opposed to the hare. When the river is near the ocean it is wide, deep, and slow, but powerful. It is not in a hurry to get to the ocean. It is relaxed. It knows that it is close.




That means a lot! I'm always anxious with my creative visualization. I just need to trust the sloow magic. 





> Cool dreams!! The dark-haired witch makes me think of Lucy Van Pelt



Lol, thanks. She reminded me of the snobby girl in the 1995 version of A Little Princess.


I didn't sleep well last night. Family members kept waking me up going in and out of their rooms, walking back and forth. Any little noise wakes me up. I only remember dreaming about my journal! I don't remember what I wrote, but I remember Aquanina replied in spanish. My spanish is bad, so then I felt dumb that I had no idea what she just said!

(Do you speak spanish Aquanina? Or should I call you, Aguaniña?)

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

That movie (a Little Princess) makes me get misty eyed every time!
I like the Indian guy with the monkey.
You were in my dream last night
and Aquanina was in another one.
Interesting.

----------


## Hukif

Aha! You guys experimenting (without knowing) with SD too? And I like the witch dream, nature magic FTW! And weird vampires up there, weird happy vampire couple lol

----------


## juroara

*April 15, 2010*

I became lucid! I don't even remember my dream before becoming lucid. I think I was running around in a giant mall playing superheroes with some kids, but I'm not sure. All I really remember is, I walk outside and I start to float by a tree. Wait a minute, I'm floating? I'm dreaming!

It's been a while since I've been lucid. I don't want to rush this, but I think I did anyways. I rub my hands together to stabilize the dream. I've never done this before as a stabilization technique. It feels pretty real! I can feel my fleshy hands and the curvature of my palms. But nothing happens. The dream doesn't change. So I command the dream to stabilize. But nothing happens again.

I'm standing on the tree branch looking at the suburban scene below me. Well it's not unstable looking. But I wasn't satisfied. I wanted my dream to be hyper realistic. It still feels, _dreamy_. Maybe I made the wrong verbal commands, maybe I should have said "Increase Clarity" instead. 

I want to open a portal! But I want to find the best dream spot to open a portal. So I start to walk around, two kids from the mall follow me. I think they still want to play. They're cute but really annoying. I had to get rid of them some how! So I tell them "Did you know that this is a dream?" "Huuh?" "This is a dream!" "This is a dream?" They look at me shocked, as if I just told them the world was ending. But then they smile and laugh and run away. That was easy!

I find the perfect spot to create a portal. I was underneath the sun and moon. The sun and the moon were next to each other, both shining bright. I don't even think that's possible in waking life, but it was beautiful sight anyways. I stand underneath the sunlight and try to open a portal.

Nothing happens.  ::whyme:: 

I walk away a little confused. So I start to explore my dream some more while thinking of a better way to create a portal. I was walking along a glass building, reflecting everything behind me. That's when I notice an older blonde woman is following me (late 30s? 40ish? hard to tell, it doesn't look like she's slept in days). How annoying! Dream characters are so persistent sometimes. I know! I walk right through the glass building. I look through the glass smiling thinking "Now she can't see me! She doesn't even know I'm looking right at her." Some other nearby dream characters look confused, as if they just witnessed a person magically disappear.

I waited for her to walk away just as confused, but instead she steps right through the glass. Her gaze was icy steel. How do I explain it? It's a kind of look that only women give to other women. I feel like she's challenging me. 

I'm just annoyed that a dream character is mimicking my dream abilities! (how dare she  :Pissed: )

She is standing very close to me. Invading my space actually, she's practically standing over me. I just want her to go away so I can get on with my dream. So I tell her "This is a dream!" And she responds "I know." I don't like her expression. It's angry and mean. But she doesn't try to hurt me, or touch me, even though she's so close. I felt like. . she was trying to manipulate me to be angry at her, to try to hurt her, start the cat-fight!

But then I remind myself that this is a dream, I need to watch my thoughts and emotions carefully. I try to envision her as lovelier, friendlier, nicer. She eases up and smiles. But I can't say for certain it's the nicest smile in the world! I woke up after that. How short and sweet lucidity is.

I VILD and attempt to re-enter the same dream. I'm lucid, but the dream is really unstable. I think I try to open the portal again. But I don't remember, everything just went to fuzz.

(and why is there a fly literally flying around my head? Am I the sun?  :Oh noes: )

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Nice! The Sun and the Moon reminds me of the animated Disney Alice in Wonderland and also some Science Fiction planet like in Star Wars or something. How do you usually open portals? Finding a door and writing the destination with chalk on the door works good for me. 
That look only a woman gives a woman sounds scary, I can imagine it. There are looks only a man gives a man also. There was this guy I hung out with in Hawaii when I had nothing else to do and we would shoot the shit. One time we were both hanging out with this woman and my friend started acting like a Rooster to me. Then there is the 'guy nod' where two guys make eye contact and they both nod at each other without smiling.

I would like to see you walk through the glass window! I wonder who she was? What was her agenda? Good for you that you kept your wits and didn't give in to her. Maybe she was just testing you.

----------


## Darkmatters

Wow... scary!! I have yet to encounter self-aware DCs in a lucid. Guess that's something I have to look forward to!   :Oh noes:

----------


## juroara

The 'guy nod', lol!





> Wow... scary!! I have yet to encounter self-aware DCs in a lucid. Guess that's something I have to look forward to!



Oh, they're fun! _Sometimes.._




*April 16, 2010*

*Lucidity Denial!*

I had a dream about me and my cousins, bugs, birthday parties, cake and deciding whether to eat with plastic utensils or real silverware. I woke up, and I was going to write down the dream in detail. But I just fell asleep instead. (that happens a lot  :Cheeky: )

I'm outside in a parking lot, and some guy has a really nice futuristic motorcycle. He sees me eyeing at it and he yells at me. "What do you think you're doing! You can't ride my bike!". I back away from his motorcycle, giving him some space, and I just explain I just wanted to look at it. I don't even know how to ride one! I just think Japanese motorcycles are pretty. But then he laughs "Nah I'm just kidding, you can ride it!"

I'm hesitant but then its clear NOT riding his bike would insult him. Really, he practically bullied me to test ride his sweet bike. I take it for a quick test ride, but only around the parking lot, and only at parking lot speeds! The handling of the motorcycle is a bit weird. The kind of weird that only happens in dreams. I always miss this sign.

I thank him and go back inside to what should be a store. But it's my bedroom instead. I don't remember all of the events, but it's like I spend the whole morning with my sisters. A very 'normal' morning. 

Suddenly I get this strange feeling. Something feels....._wrong_....._off_. But I can't explain it. I ask my sister if she feels weird, and she just shrugs. I look outside the window, and then I think "What if I'm dreaming?". I look all around me and at the trees and green things growing outside. I shake my head. "No that's impossible!" I tried to recall my day. 

I remember waking up from a dream about my cousins. And I remember.....eating breakfast. Everything seemed normal, even me testing out a strangers motorcycle at the time seemed _normal_. But for some reason, I can't stop myself inching closer and closer to the window. And I just want to jump so badly! One part of my mind is screaming I'm dreaming, the other part is begging my sister to help me stop my insanity before I hurt myself.

I fall out the window. I'm drifting slowly, and peacefully, to the ground wondering if it's going to hurt. But then the wind carries me up and over the trees and I'm happy to be lucid and flying and dreaming! I soar over the tree tops. But then suddenly I end up in a weird dream landscape.

Boxes and boxes and boxes and boxes of toy dinosaurs in packaging! I didn't like this dream scene. So I grab a box and I try to enter the painted picture on the box. Very briefly I enter a primal world where the dinosaur toys came to life. But the dream was unstable and I woke up. This time for real, I think  ::shock:: 

(and if you're reading this, you could be dreaming!)

----------


## Darkmatters

> (and if you're reading this, you could be dreaming!)



Nope... just did a nosepinch, and I seem to be awake. I *THINK*!   ::shock:: 

Damn Juroara... toy dinosaurs coming to life... I think you're having MY dreams!!   :Oh noes:

----------


## Hukif

lol funny I read your journal today, just had a lucid where there were thousands of dinosaurs, mostly T-Rex and some other carnivores.
In the other dream, I can't imagine how beatiful the moon and sun would look together, but whoa, cool thing you saw it!

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut



----------


## juroara

::D:  I love dinos




I've been a bit busy lately trying to help my friend with her artsy project. But before I forget, my most recent dream had a spectacular lightning storm! Not only was there lightning, but the lightning was exploding. Eventually they exploded like fireworks. Everyone, everyone was outside watching the amazing show! The explosions disappear, instead the night sky has projections as if the night sky was a planetarium ceiling. The projections were people, babies, us, humans. You could follow the projections from the sky, to the land, like tall shadows.

And it almost felt like, these projections were projected shadows of people on the ground.

My sister realizes who ever is projecting these images must be on the ground! With us! Among us! Right now! The only logical conclusion we came up was, aliens.

And soon enough we were running away and escaping from aliens. They came from the fields, stalking us like wild beasts. We escaped by running in the opposite direction of the crowd. Into the ruined cities the aliens just laid to waste. The aliens weren't a problem here, since they had already moved on. The threat now were the survivors. Instead of coming together it was an all out war zone. We had a flying car that we used to keep just above their hands, just far enough away so they couldn't grab or harm us.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

> The only logical conclusion we came up was, aliens



 :Oh noes:  :Oh noes: .........again!
Maybe we should talk to the aliens....they keep coming back.

----------


## juroara

Lately my dreams have had a coming theme of visiting foreign places. In the first dream a friend of mine was explaining that EVERYONE who lives here has a jaguar statue. I didn't believe her at first because usually when someone says "everyone",  it's an exaggeration.

But she was right! We drove around the streets. The houses are on hillsides surrounded by big leafy plants. It reminds me of puerto rico, but I know this can't be puerto rico because I remember that I was visiting a country foreign to me. But it definitely has that mountainous central american feel. And sure enough every house we drove by had a statue of a jaguar or a black panther. And each house sported their own style. Some statues looked mayan, some mimicked hello kitty, some look like that good fortune chinese cat. But every house had one!

In the next dream a tourist guide is helping us find our cabins, and again I feel like I'm in a foreign place. We look on our cabin map and it looks like there's a couple of cabins we can choose from. What we didn't know was the cabins are actually caves. We find our first cabin/cave, and the first thing I see is a giant warning sign. The cave next to us has MAN EATING bears and a fast rapid cavernous river inside. Are we really safe in our cabin-cave, so close to the man eating bears?

Theres no door, just a long cave entrance that winds it's way down to our living quarters. The cabin uses all of the natural walls of the cave and has a giant spiraling passageway leading to rooms. It would be beautiful, if it wasn't also extremely dark. We decided this cave-cabin was too big and dark. We look at our map and locate a smaller one to stay in.

We only had to take a few steps inside this cave-cabin to find fresh corpses  ::shock:: . Mangled and ripped apart bodies. The bear was here, actually, the bear is still here. 

I wonder what place I'll visit next

----------


## Hukif

Well, since you had a jaguar self, I bet the bears wouldn't eat you!

----------


## juroara

*April 29, 2010*

I was thinking about how lately my dreams have been tricking me. I was just minding my own business staring at the wall wondering, what if this is a dream? It doesn't look or feel like a dream. 

But as I walked around and stared at the living room, something felt out of place. I had to be sure! What if I'm dreaming? I get a crazy idea to go outside and try to fly. I run down the steps and stand under the street light. I think about flying but nothing happens. Mom runs outside yelling at me, asking me what I'm doing! It's pretty late and she doesn't like me outside alone after dark, I can't blame her, we do have a lot of car thieves in this neighborhood. But I had to go outside! I had to double check.

I tell mom "I'm trying to fly". . . "You're trying to fly?" . . . "Yes, in a dream I can fly. What if this is all a dream?"  Mom seems star struck, and just looks at the sky wondering the same thing. I walk forward while staring at the sky. This makes me trip when the ground level changes. I land in muddy water and scrape myself pretty badly. Mom runs over, helps me up and yells at me again. 

One side of my head is lecturing me "See, this isn't a dream! You're going to get seriously hurt if you keep this up." But the other side of my head was whispering _"Why don't your scrapes hurt?"_. I wasn't in any pain at all!

There were 12 year old boys hanging around outside, like a gang patrolling the street. They ask me and mom what _we_ are doing. Mom blurts out "She's trying to fly!" "She's trying to fly?" They were 12 year olds after all and they seemed pretty dumb. They looked at me as though they were encountering a super hero. "You can fly?" "In dreams I can fly. What if I told you this could be a dream?" 

Now that I had everyone's attention, they all wanted to see me fly! They wanted me to prove to them that this was a dream. There's a small creek nearby and I start with that. I run and jump clear across the creek. I just jumped 20 ft, I have to be dreaming! I start to float, then I fly and loop around the small creek as the troop of boys cheer me on. Everyone seems pretty happy to know that this is just a dream. Me too! I haven't been lucid in a long time.

I quickly remember my goal before I fell asleep. I fly away into the city. It's dark and dreary. I want to dream-share with Dannon but I really suck at creating portals. I try to make a few short calls in the dream, but my voice is weak and nothing is happening. So instead of trying to create a portal, I decided to fall into Dannon's dream. I fall backwards while keeping that intention in my head.

When I open my eyes the new dream is just as dark. I can make out something sitting in front of me. It looks goblinish, with glowing eyes and pointy ears. But then I realize it's just a cat! I pet the cat and it purrs sweetly as it lays back down to sleep. Now that the cat is my friend the dream seems to explode to life. I can see everything vividly and in full color. I'm in a living room. I assume it's Dannons because that's who I'm trying to visit. The light is off, but there is a light coming from somewhere illuminating the kitchen.

I call out Dannon's name, but no one answers. I stumble around the place, past the kitchen, until I find a small room where the light was coming from. Dannon is there, bundled up in a blanket, sitting on a comfy chair with the glow of the TV light on his face. Either he's watching a really good show or he's lost in his own thoughts, because his eyes were glazed over.

"Dannon!" But he doesn't respond. I wave my hand over his eyes but he doesn't respond. It's like I'm invisible! There's a clock in the room that says 5:30 am. I wonder if that's supposed my time or his, and if his lack of response means he's actually awake. Well, I came all the way over here! I poke his face. He looks startled that something just touched his face, but when he looks around he sees there's a fly buzzing around. So maybe it was the fly.

The tv was blank, nothing was on. Which disturbs me. I have to get his attention some how. I grab a box of kleenex sitting near him and toss it across the room. At first he seems curious as he gets up to find the source of the noise, but when he realizes his kleenex just flew across the room he looks freaked out. 

Dannons eyes scan the room for some malicious entity invading his space. He looks serious now! Like he's about to do some banishing ritual on me. Well that didn't work. I decide this dream isn't working out. I need to re-try teleporting to Dannon's dream. I think this Dannon might just be a dream character, I tell him goodbye anyways and that I'm going to try again!

But that's when I wake up

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

What did the cat look like? I do have a cat.
But I don't have a TV. 
Nice try though,
Keep it up, 
I hope it
works
out!

----------


## Hukif

lol I like that dream, made me laugh so many times, especially when dannon tries to banish you! I wonder if it did work, because you woke up and all <.<

----------


## juroara

> What did the cat look like? I do have a cat.
> But I don't have a TV. 
> Nice try though,
> Keep it up, 
> I hope it
> works
> out!



lol..Well it was the TV that made me decide that this was just a DC. The cat was orange and brown and very fluffy, that or he's just fat.





> lol I like that dream, made me laugh so many times, especially when  dannon tries to banish you! I wonder if it did work, because you woke up  and all <.<



My dreams have banished me!!  :Eek:

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

My cat is black and white, but fat and fluffy. He sleeps with me either on my chest or next to me with my arm around him. I remember that dream where he and I were both flying like superman together! Until he lost his ability to fly and I had to carry him. He was SOOO heavy that I couldn't fly either.

----------


## nina

Juroara...congratulations on the lucidity!! I have a similar problem whenever I try to dream share with another. I wind up somewhere where I am just a ghost. I yell and call out their name and do poltergeisty things to attempt to get their attention but it NEVER works. However I have also found that this results in random remote viewing episodes and other strange phenomena, but not much luck with dream sharing. I can't figure it out! Why do I end up just being a ghost in someone else's dream world? 

I had a conversation with MomentoMori about this and he mentioned something that might be helpful. I think that often times I am so concerned with entering another person's dream and seeing what is going on in their dream and contacting them...without focusing on allowing myself to "be seen" or perhaps to be even truly present in their dream. So next time if you find yourself in such a situation...try to will yourself to be present in their dream. Will yourself to be visible, and expect that they will be able to see you. I haven't had a chance to test it out yet b/c my lucidity in April was crap!  :tongue2:  Hopefully I'll get to test it out soon though.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Very interesting...Hmmmm.

It seems that it would be easier of BOTH parties were lucid, hmmm?
I feel that being unlucid is like being a ghost. But even the lucid one experiences a bardo state that is ghostlike. Very interesting. I need to think about this.

Well, if it were remote viewing, I would have actually been watching a TV. UNLESS... it is symbolic. Perhaps, I was dreaming, unlucid, and without memory or recall, so that I was dreaming of nothing, hence the blank TV screen. 

The invisible ghostlike thing is what interests me the most! Different levels of awareness and/or consciousness makes it so that the one with more consciousness can percieve the other, but not visa versa? Just a thought....

All of my experiences with dream sharing, which haven't been many, haven't had any details match up, but conversations have matched up, even though the dream was totally different. It was as if what was being communicated was what was essential, and the plot of the dream and the scenery was inconsequential.

But this inspires me! Now that I have moved into my new place (I am unpacking right now), my own own own space!!! I can NOW TUNE IN to the DREAMWORLD! And I won't be catatonic in front of a blank TV next time you come to see me. I will be better aware after May 12th to be sure!!!

----------


## juroara

> Juroara...congratulations on the lucidity!! I  have a similar problem whenever I try to dream share with another. I  wind up somewhere where I am just a ghost. I yell and call out their  name and do poltergeisty things to attempt to get their attention but it  NEVER works. However I have also found that this results in random  remote viewing episodes and other strange phenomena, but not much luck  with dream sharing. I can't figure it out! Why do I end up just being a  ghost in someone else's dream world? 
> 
> I had a conversation with MomentoMori about this and he mentioned  something that might be helpful. I think that often times I am so  concerned with entering another person's dream and seeing what is going  on in their dream and contacting them...without focusing on allowing  myself to "be seen" or perhaps to be even truly present in their dream.  So next time if you find yourself in such a situation...try to will  yourself to be present in their dream. Will yourself to be visible, and  expect that they will be able to see you. I haven't had a chance to test  it out yet b/c my lucidity in April was crap!   Hopefully I'll get to test it out soon though.




Thanks for sharing that, I don't know why I keep having problems with  this! 

My dreams lately are still continuing the same theme of being on the  cusp of lucidity. I'll get to the point where I look around and ask  myself if it's a dream, but I won't follow through with it. In one  instance I woke up and the room was crystal clear! I walk into the  bathroom to put on my contacts when I realize. . . . why do I need to  put on my contacts if I can see the room perfectly fine? I do a  double-take and look at my room again, except this time it's all fuzzy.  It goes over way over my head  :Cheeky: 

But this dream stood out.

*The Night Gangsters Attacked Me*

Me and all the other employees were leaving work late. We are all heading somewhere together. I'm walking to the car when I pass by a  stranger. I realize the stranger has money in his hands and his waiting  for his drug dealer. The drug dealer was right behind me. The two of  them make their deal, and I just keep on walking towards the car  pretending I didn't see anything!

But then they attack me! The pin me up against the wall with a blade to  my throat, screaming nonsense. I tell "Calm down! Calm down! I don't  care about your drugs! I'm not going to tell the cops!". The sad and  pathetic part was he only bought $5 worth of drugs. He looks at me up  and down and eases up, and sits back in his car. I think he eases  because I'm hispanic and he's apart of a hispanic gang.

Slutty girls sitting in the back of his ride start cursing at me,  mouthing away with really thick accents. My ride is just next to theirs!  Literally! To enter the back seat I'd have to stand next to the  gangster girls. My friends from work all look stunned and speechless  about what they just witnessed. I guess I can't blame them for not  jumping out to help me.

Before I can safely enter the car so we can get out of here, one of the  gangster girls jumps out of the car and tries to attack me! Unlike the  guy who bought his drugs, she really meant to be get physical. I had to  fight back. Finally my friends get out of the car and we take on the  crazy bitch together. Before we could stop ourselves she was a bloody  mess in front of the car. Her facial bones were caved in. She's gasping  and choking on her own blood! It's horrific and I felt terrible that we  did this. My friend says "We killed her! We have to go!" 

The rest of the gang members slowly step out of their car, they mean  business. Suddenly my boss appears. I don't remember what he says or  does, but he saved our lives! The gang stops approaching us, and I tell  everyone "Get in the car now!". We hop in the car, roll up the windows  and lock the door. I didn't mean for us to drive off, _yet_.

But my terrified friends stepped on the gas, reversed with the tires  screeching. I start to yell at her "Stop! Don't leave yet!". I see my  boss's face as we sped away, leaving him all by himself to fend off an  angry gang. His expression was sad, as if he was saying "Goodbye"

"STOP!! TURN AROUND WE LEFT -- BEHIND"

My co-workers are such good model citizens I had to yell at them several  times just to get them to do an _illegal turnaround_. By the time  we drove back into the parking lot, which was only a minute later, it  was filled with cops. The cops seemed to know the gangsters all by name.  They would ask them questions "Why didn't you show up at your last  therapy session? You told us you would be there." And even as they  hand-cuffed them they would still ask other questions like "how is your  mom?". And the gangster would answer "Fine. Fine. Same as always.". The  conversation was in spanish, and the whole thing was bizarre.

To my happy surprise we didn't find any yellow tape you see when someone  just died. So I think that one girl is still alive, though we really  did beat the crap out of her. But where's our boss from work? Why isn't  here? What happened to him?

I try to get the cops attention, but they wouldn't respond until I said _policia_!  We told them about our boss but they don't know what happened to him.  We imagined the worst, that he was murdered and dumped in some drainage.  Or maybe he did manage to drive away safely. I'm so worried and scared  for my boss, what if he's dead? My co-workers who are actually closer to  him get on their cell phones to see if maybe he's home. But I woke up  before I found out what happened!

When I woke up I imagined that my boss faked his death, just so he could  escape work  :Cheeky:

----------


## Hukif

Ah, bear gangster don't attack the dead! I wonder how your boss looks now lol

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Wow, you guys really messed up that girl! Crazy violence. I'm glad that you and your friends were Ok, hope your boss got away, that was real cool of him to save your life. 
Reminds me of a more graphic and violent version of me getting pistol-whipped by a gangster dream.

----------


## juroara

Sometimes it's nice to have a violent dream, if only to remind you why  you _never_ want this to happen  ::shock:: 


Before I forget!!

I had this dream maybe about three days ago, been a bit lazy with the  dream journal.


*A Jewish Rebellion*
*And monsters!*

I don't remember the first half of the dream, but I do remember that the  first half of my dream explains why I'm in this situation! I'm  following an angry jewish mob protesting in the city's streets at night.  This could get violent, for both parties concerned. I belonged to  neither group, and found both groups to be largely made up of innocent -  if not confused and angry - civilians.

A little boy standing outside his apartment watches the moonlit protest  pass by. Oh crap! That boy is from the opposition and I have no idea how  irrational this crowd has gone. I quickly hurry the little boy inside  before anyone noticed him. I tell him to get his parents and hurry. The  boy understood what I meant. I watch over the boy and the family from a  birds eye perspective, as they quickly go from one room to another.  Locking the door behind him. They continue to go from room to room,  deeper and deeper in the apartment building. I could hear noise coming  from the other rooms they just left!

I hurry them along and help them by locking the doors for them. Finally  they reach the last door, which led to the Underground. The Underground  was hot, noisy, and filled with people. Guards directed newcomers to  food, shelter, clean water, or signed them up to become soldiers. Though  honestly most people here just want shelter, a place to hide from the  scary angry mob.

There was a problem! There was a large pool about 30 yards long. This is  bad news! The first half of my dream explains why open bodies of water  is bad. People started creating monsters for their own selfish reasons.  The monsters rebelled against their creators and now hide in water.  Finding these monsters and their watery hideouts seemed to be what my  real mission was about.

Everyone should know about the monsters by now! I get angry and yell at  the leader. "What are you doing with this large body of water?"

"It's good water that the people could use". But that didn't seem right.  No one was using the water. No one actually would even stand close to  it.

"Have you forgotten about the monsters?"

"No. . . but there's no monsters in the Under-"

Of course like a movie, a grotesque horrific mutated unsightly thing  leaps out of the water. He roars and spots his next victim, which was  me. I wasn't prepared! I try to think how I can fight this abomination  against nature. But then a women behind me with a deep strong voice says  *"Stand aside"*

She looked like an African Goddess. Perfectly tall, big wild hair,  robust feminine body, and strong muscles. She's a black amazon from  greek myth! She lands a single punch on the monsters oozing face. The  monster is thrown backwards twice the length of the pool, smashes into  the wall, breaks the wall, is crushed by the fallen wall, and he doesn't  ever get back up.  :Eek:   <- That's what I looked like! 

I turn around to get a good look at our heroine, but there's TWO of her.  Then I realize one is an average perfectly normal, not so super, human.  The other, is the monster she created. 

"You created her?"

"Yes, I did. _She_ is a monster."

It was my mission to track down all the monsters so they could be  exterminated, but this was an awkward situation. Sensing my mixed  emotions, our monster/heroin/black amazon explains. "Don't worry, my  creator created me to protect the people. I enjoy protecting them _and  I always will_."

Well, I'm sold!

I help the people clean up this old hallway, to make this Underground  more livable. But there was one thing they decided not to remove, it was  a clock sometime cemented into the ground. No one knows who put it or  why. But it's counting down, and there are only 26 hours left!

I wake up and fall back asleep before I can even jot any of the dream  down, which is why I forgot most of it  :Sad: 


*We Dreamers Begin Recreating The World*

I'm in a small room, and the atmosphere is comfortable. I'm with  friends, but friends to be honest, I barely know. Still I like everyone  so far. Some of my new friends are explaining something to me, but I  really don't understand it. They're talking about things that seem  far-fetched and impossible. Others were turning their crazy ideas into  art projects. One slightly plump blonde shows me her artsy project.

I think the reason why I don't understand the conversation is because it  has to do something with lucidity, a conversation I can only understand  if I am lucid. 

We go outside to do what were supposed to be doing, but since I didn't  understand the conversation, I have no idea what that is. So really, I  just walk around confused. I waste some time wondering around this _dry_  city thinking about this and that, trying to buy my time. Did I mention  that this place looks dry? Because it looks like someone just plumped a  city right in the middle of a desert and it's kind of depressing  looking.

I run into Dannon. He tells me how he's accomplishing the goal we all  set out to do on the other side of the highway! He shows off his fancy  new dream car. Other cars have to drive on the highway, but his super  fancy car seems to just fly over them! His car is super fast and in the  blink of an eye he's already past the horizon. I become lucid!! 

I decide to fly the old fashioned way and grow some gargoyle wings. I  start flying over this desert highway, but it's a long flight and it's  boring. Luckily, I finally remembered what 'our' goal was - to create a  world that we of DreamViews could all dream in _together_! And we  chose this ugly desert city because, well, how much worse could we  possibly do? This boring place was a blank slate to practice our dream  magic on.

And I need a lot of practice. How about crossing this highway  effortlessly for one? Why not get a nice dream ride? I run into  Aquanina, she wants a nice dream ride too, but for different reasons I  think. I remember seeing a car place just down the street so I suggest  that maybe we should see what this dream has to offer. We just need some  money. Money isn't a problem, we both laugh because for us dreamers, _money  is easy_. I just imagine lots and lots of money pouring into my  pockets. Suddenly my pockets become heavy, too heavy. I look and my  pockets are filled with solid gold coins!

"That's a bit dramatic don't you think?" That's me complaining to my  subconscious "How about converting those coins into dollar bills  instead? Thanks?"

My pockets become lighter and double check to make sure there's still  money in there. All good to go! We walk on over to the only place in  town selling cars. It's a neat place. Colorful and artsy graffiti, curvy  walls. I think this car place used to be a skateboaring hangout. We  even had to slide down to the next level.

There was only one car!! That's it ONE car? I guess I should have known,  this is a craptactular town. There's nothing special about the car  either. I was kind of hoping the perfect dream vehicle would just be  right here waiting for me to drive it/fly it/traverse space with it! I  guess I was whining out loud, because the car dealer shakes her head  (btw, its not often I see a FEMALE car dealer)

"You're going about this the wrong way!" She explains "So the car is  simple. So is this bouncy ball." This bouncy ball magically appears is.  She bangs it up against the wall and it goes on a bouncing spring all  over the place, we had to duck! "It's what you do with it that really  matters"

She's right! I'm forgetting my dream magic! We could use the car as an  easy base to mold and redesign to our licking. But I woke up before I  got to try. I'm not sure if I could call this one a shared dream. It  didn't really feel like one. But it sure gives me a lot of ideas  :Shades wink:  Dannon and Aquanina weren't the only people in my dream. I  remember running into at least five other people who I just didn't  recognize.

----------


## nina

Was that last dream lucid? I couldn't tell! I love the dialogue between you and your subconscious..."that's a bit dramatic don't you think?" ...haha I loled. I should remember to write down more of that silly banter between subconscious, I usually just omit it. 

The dream doesn't ring a bell, but I don't think I had much recall from that night anyways.

----------


## BigFan

Nice and interesting dreams juroara. Congrats on the LD. Still trying to get another myself  :tongue2: 





> Juroara...congratulations on the lucidity!! I have a similar problem whenever I try to dream share with another. I wind up somewhere where I am just a ghost. I yell and call out their name and do poltergeisty things to attempt to get their attention but it NEVER works. However I have also found that this results in random remote viewing episodes and other strange phenomena, but not much luck with dream sharing. I can't figure it out! Why do I end up just being a ghost in someone else's dream world? 
> 
> I had a conversation with MomentoMori about this and he mentioned something that might be helpful. I think that often times I am so concerned with entering another person's dream and seeing what is going on in their dream and contacting them...without focusing on allowing myself to "be seen" or perhaps to be even truly present in their dream. So next time if you find yourself in such a situation...try to will yourself to be present in their dream. Will yourself to be visible, and expect that they will be able to see you. I haven't had a chance to test it out yet b/c my lucidity in April was crap!  Hopefully I'll get to test it out soon though.



Interesting, can you describe what you meant by strange phenomena?  :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

lol funny dream, I wonder though, why use a car if you can teleport?

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

I guess I like fast cars!

----------


## juroara

Why would I need a car, I could teleport right?  ::biggrin::  I guess I wasn't as lucid as could be.

I've had a bunch of interesting dreams lately, but my sister was  visiting and when I have guest over I try to be nice by not getting on  the internet. 

Water has still been popping up in my dreams in all sorts of ways. First  water crashes through our windows and instantly in a few seconds just  floods the entire house. The water came from no where, it was insane! We  had only seconds to get to safety in our magical dream attic. (We don't  have actually have one). I wasn't afraid. I just told myself, if  anything happens, I'll just float. Sometimes I'm semi conscious that I  can't be hurt, but not quite lucid yet. I was more worried about my  family members. In the rush we lost track of dad. We didn't know if he  made it to safety or not. I woke up before I found out.

In another dream I open my aunts fridge and water pours out. I just  think "Hmm....well that's interesting!". And I tell my aunt that all her  food has gone soggy. I've also realized recently there is no dream  sensation as real as waking reality, as the rain falling on my skin.

There is one dream this weekend though that really stood out



*
The Part of Me That Will Never Forget You*

I'm back in high school, getting ready for a big colorguard competition.  This is a familiar sight! I've been here before, years ago. I know I've  graduated from high school, I know I shouldn't be here. But I don't  realize I'm dreaming yet. My team assembles and we perform over a large  audience. I'm freaking out! I only remember half of the routine, what do  you expect? It's been years!

After performance I talk to my captain "Lets go over the routine again".  I know she's graduated too, so I'm sure she's having trouble  remembering. She agrees! Were all rusty and could use some rehearsing.  But right now it's break time. In the down time the team separates into  their individual cliques and circle of friends. That's when I walk  around and really realize something is completely wrong here. 

This team is composed of EVERYONE who I was in colorguard with. But that  can't be right. How could this team have seniors from when I was a  freshman, and freshman from when I was a senior? The two age groups  never went to high school in the same time period! And why am I here? I  start to do the math. When I graduated from high school, when I  graduated from college, this is insanity! I'm dreaming!

I quickly run to my closest team members who were off in their own room.  I wanted to show them something amazing. To be honest, I was hoping in  some way they weren't just dream characters, that I was some how  dreaming with my old high school friends. I interrupt their gossip "This  is a dream! Let me show you!". I start to levitate in front of them. At  first they look at me as though I'm insane. But then they smile and  giggle girlishly.

"It's a dream!" I grab my friend by the hand so I can show her dream  flying for herself. I take a quick turn around the room! But when I look  at my hand, it's not my friend I'm holding, but some random object. I  look around in the room, and all of my friends have turned to objects.

I know this, I've seen this before dozens of times in dreams. Suddenly  I'm talking to a dream character, half way in our conversation I become  lucid, I want to continue the conversation now that I'm lucid, but the  dream character transforms into some plain old object. Sometimes I  ignore the dream transition, and keep talking to the object. . . . . But  then it just feels like I'm talking to myself. . . .

I'm disappointed that my friends aren't dream characters anymore. I just  wanted to fly with them.

I run into the hallway where the rest of the team was assembled. My  captain starts talking about our next performance. I shove my way right  between all of them, and I levitate. _"Ahem. . ."_ My captain seems  annoyed that I'm interrupting her all so important lecture. _"Look at  my feet!"_. I dangle my toes wish were freely in the air! The  freshmen start shouting "Wow!! That's so cool!" But the older members  who've known me longer seem really disturbed. Angry, confused,  terrified.

"Whats going on?" The older members ask

"This is a dream! Don't you see! It's a dream!"

I wanted so much to dream with them, to make them all lucid and we could  all go on some colorguard dreaming adventure together! They look at  each other, and suddenly they seem to understand this dream nature.  Maybe more than me.

My captain asks me "If this is a dream, and you're the dreamer, then who  are we?"

The room gets quiet. The whole team waits for my answer. Quiet faces.  Happy faces. Anxious faces. I looked into their eyes. My throat tightens  up, I could barely say what I'm going to say._ "You are the part of  me that will never forget you."_ 

The room lightens up! Everyone seems happy! It didn't matter who, or if  they were members I didn't get along with, or superficial cliques. In  this tiny fraction of time, we were all here together and happy! I  wanted so much to dream with them, to have a dream adventure with them.  But then instantly before my eyes, they all turn into dolls and animal  plushies. 'They' were 'gone', and I was all alone in an empty band hall.  With no one to talk to, or be with, except maybe the only person who I  have ever talked to or hanged out with in a high school dream - _myself_.

For the first time, I understood why these dreams seem to haunt. It's  simple, I'll never forget them. And these dream character are the part  of ME that remind that.

I leave the band hall and fly outside to find a new lucid dream  adventure. But I was still sad at the lonely nature of my dream. My  dream becomes a black void, and I don't remember after time.

After what feels like a long time I'm in a new dream. I'm walking along a  huge boardwalk. Water takes on a spectacular scene in front of me. It's  as if in the middle of the ocean, there's a water fountain the size of  an Egyptian pyramid. The water was pouring from this structure. I can't  make out the structure, because the water is pouring from the very top,  and veiling it. I watch a giant bird land on this watery structure. Then  I realize that's no bird but a dinosaur! I watch another spectacular  scene, as a massive boat sails right through the water-pyramid. The  boat, still submerged under water, sails right under the boardwalk! I  run to the other side of the boardwalk to see it as it passes.

It was moving at such an incredible speed for such a massive ship, the  water around it bubbled up and moved out of it's way! A dream character shouts  "Did you see how fast that ship was moving? That was unreal!". It was  unreal, it defies the laws of physics! I woke up shortly after.

----------


## J.D.

> My captain asks me "If this is a dream, and you're the dreamer, then who are we?"
> 
> The room gets quiet.



 Ohhhh awkward... lol
That ended up being quite profound! Nice dream.  :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

Whoa, I thought you would make them cry there! And cool performance, too.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Very good answer!!!

----------


## juroara

I wonder if I will ever dream of them again. . .  ::D:  (I have a feeling I will)


*Sun Sets Over Ocean*

Water is still showing up in my dreams. I dreamed about lucid dreaming *I'm so dumb!* I was on the beach trying to observe every little detail for my dream practice. I found giant awesome shells, bright bright colors. I couldn't believe that no one else had grabbed them yet! I mean, the biggest one was as big as my head. I imagined the reason why no one grabbed them was because there is some law protecting the shells here. 

People were happily swimming in the ocean as the sun was setting. And they were starring at me funny because I refused to take a dip. Believing this was reality, I was actually disgusted that people would go in the water! This was the gulf coast after all, there's something slimy and not so nice in the water. But I told myself, that I should dream of the ocean instead *me tard*. This way I can go in the water without fear of catching some disease! (Last time I went to corpus there was a giant sign that read "BACTERIA LEVELS ACCEPTABLE"...what does that mean? That some days it's not?  ::shock:: )

While the sun sets every day, to us on the beach it's like watching the sun set for the first time. As the sun nearly disappears over the horizon it gets very very dark. I could barely see! I quickly horde my sea shells and some random wooden artwork that drifted ashore. I take a quick look at the horizon to see an orange speck disappear. _Everything goes completely black._ It wasn't like a real sun-set, more like a switch being turned off. It felt completely natural to be in this blackness around me. I could still feel the summer warmth and sense the people around me on the sandy beach. After a while light comes back as the stars staring flickering on. I quickly run back inside like a pack rat with my stolen goods.

I missed a good swimming opportunity  ::?:

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Awww... well, there is always next time.

On Kauai everyone goes seashell hunting after a storm because the ocean washes up a bunch. I was walking on Secret beach, there were a bunch of people all over looking for shells. I walk past a family who are looking for shells and right in front of them I find this amazingly HUGE cowrie shell six inches long with brown spots on it! I snatched it up and they looked both annoyed and frustrated that they didn't see it under their noses. I gave it away before I left the island though.

----------


## Hukif

Awww, you didn't get any shells, then? And don't worry, these signs only means its too polluted to enter.

----------


## juroara

POISONOUS TOXIC WATER? WHYYYYYYYYY??  :Oh noes: 
*
Caught Between Two Witches*

I was in the apartment's parking lot, and I just crashed into another  car!! I don't remember anymore how or why I crashed, except that it  wasn't normal. I remember getting out of the car and telling my mom I've  been framed! I tell my mom a crazy story, I don't remember what I told  her, except that the apartment manager couldn't be trusted. The  apartment manager is checking the grounds, trying to find where I have  run off to. I feel like she's targeting me! Mom quickly hides me in her  own car. Mom covers up for me by striking a friendly conversation with  the manager, before driving off.

I feel terrible! Soon they'll run the number of my license plate,  they'll find my address, and the manger will realize mom was lying.  She'll end up in jail with me too! I was hiding out in the crowd at a  cafe. My sisters find me and yell at me for creating such a mess. After I  finish my milkshake, I tell my sisters what happened. As I tell them  the story I see it happen like a movie.

I was driving home. The ride was quiet and peaceful. Suddenly a women  magically, and I mean that literally, appears in the middle of the road!  I hit the brakes and stop the car. She looks me in the eyes. Her  presence was powerful and _evil_. She disappears!

After that there was a car racing towards me from the rear! It was her! I  had to drive just as crazy fast just to stop her from crashing into me.  Eventually I veer off the road, crashing into a parked car. I don't  even know why someone crashing into a parked car would make headline  news. Must be her magic.

After telling my sisters my story, some men come into the cafe. I got a  bad feeling they were undercover cops. I quickly sneak out of the cafe  without even saying bye to my sisters. I climb on top of the roof,  trying to find a place to hide. But all this hiding and running away  from the Witch was driving me insane. I was growing tired of this dream  and in a semi-lucid moment, I look at the stars and fly towards them. 

I'm drifting slowly in space, heading towards a beautiful spiral galaxy.  I focus my mind trying to alter my dream, something more peaceful and  pleasant. As I get closer to the stars they look giant bubbles of water.  I enter one of the bubbles, and greet all the creatures. Penguins,  seals and otters. But this watery world was small, no bigger than a  house. So I got bored quickly and flew out of it.

I fly into the next bubble floating in space. But it just leads me back  into the same dream I left!

My sister is going out, but for my own safety she makes me hide in the  apartment. I go to the porch, leaving the light off. I'm just standing  in the night time darkness surrounded by potted plants. It was nice  actually. I start to sing a silly lullaby, and the plants start to  wriggle and dance! Growing taller and taller and wilder and wilder! (my  own totoro magic). 

I was happy with my plants, until I heard strange footsteps below. Hard  clunky high heels!! They're heading towards my apartment. I knew this  person was a Witch! I didn't want to be cornered in the apartment, so I  quickly run down stairs to face them head on. 

I'm face to face with the Witch. Her aura was powerful and frightening!  Her gaze was enough to send me on my knees. I beg the Witch not to kill  me, telling her I'm harmless. The Witch doesn't say anything at first.  She's sizing me up, measuring and weighing me. 

She was impressed with my magic, and explains to me the odd situation  I'm in. You see there is a Witch War between two powerful Witches, and  I'm caught in the middle. Each Witch wants to know whether or not they  can use my magic for their benefit. Or, if they should kill me to  prevent the other Witch using me first. She continues to size me up with  her gaze. It makes me uncomfortable so I look away from her eyes,  flattering her, telling her my own magic is nothing compared to hers.

I didn't get the sense she was evil, but I didn't get the sense she was  good either. I guess it depended on whether or not she liked you! 

I ask the Witch kindly, please take the curse off the apartment manager  so I can be free. She doesn't say anything, still measuring me. Later on  I would understand, it was the other Witch, the Evil Witch that  possessed the apartment manager and tried to kill me. 

The Witch has finished measuring me! She explains I don't have to fear  her anymore. For now, she doesn't see me as a threat, and thinks I might  be a potential student. _For now_.

I thank the Witch for her mercy, and she disappears. I go back inside  and soon after my sister comes back. She starts blabbing on about  superficial things, like clothing and jewelry and other things she wants  to buy. Oh and, she's whining she forgot her nail clipper in the car.

With magic the Witch appears in the bedroom! She sits like a queen on  the bed, and starts to talk about her own fashion tastes. Clearly she  had been listening in (still watching me?). I'm nervous at first! But  she doesn't have that scary I-want-to-destroy you aura. I ease up  thinking that maybe now this powerful Witch will be my friend.

But then suddenly something strange happens._ I see myself next to the  Witch_. I shake my head from the sudden 3rd perspective confusion.  The Witch sits up, alarmed "What did you see?"

"I saw me! Standing next to you on the bed. My point of view was coming  from that corner over there" I point to the corner, and floating in the  corner was a little doll with black sunken eyes. Voodoo? So the Evil  Witch some how found a way to use me after all!

This looks bad. My friendship with this Witch is fragile. The last thing  I need is her being afraid of me, and trying to kill me. I gotta do  something! "Why don't me and my sister quickly run down stairs and get  the nail clipper, then we can repaint your nails."

The Witch seemed okay with this agreement. I quickly hurry out the room  with my sister. My sister leads the way. But instead of going downstairs  to the parking lot she leads me astray. "Where are you going? Were  going the wrong way!" "Because I wanted to go the long way!" "But we  need to be quick! The Witch is waiting!" 

I run ahead of my sister, run down a spiraling staircase, that leads to  the foyer of the apartments office. I take an uneasy step into the vast  room. It's quiet, obviously, its night so this place is closed. But the  curse is still on the apartment manager, and she could be anywhere.  

I woke up afterward. The weirdest thing as soon as I woke up I  couldn't remember what the Witch looked like, or anything specific thing  she told me.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Hukif

Ah, she used her mind tricks to make you forget! Cool dreams too, I wanna have that witch!

----------

